# [apache] servidor lento

## Theasker

De unas 2 semanas aqui me va extremadamente lento el apache. Tengo una página web donde guardo mi documentación con dokuwiki y a la hora de editar y guardar los resultados tarda más de un minuto en enviarlo, acción que antes costaba segundos.

He estado mirando con htop y he visto esto:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 13863 apache    20   0 25280  9720  3144 S  0.0  0.6  0:00.38 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D ERRORDOCS -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D PHP5 -D STATUS -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /e
> 
> 13779 apache    20   0 26112 11412  4124 S  0.0  0.7  0:00.96 /usr/sbin/apache2 -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D INFO -D LANGUAGE -D ERRORDOCS -D SSL -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D PHP5 -D STATUS -d /usr/lib/apache2 -f /e
> ...

 

si hago un /etc/init.d/apache2 restart se arregla temporalmente, pero a los pocos segundos vuelve otra vez.

¿Qué puede ocurrir?

----------

## luispa

Según lo que muestras no parece que Apache consuma cpu ni memoria. Podría ser un problema de la aplicación PHP (o de la base de datos). Has mirado si Apache entrega páginas (normales sin php) rápido mientras te va lento lo otro?

Luis

----------

## Theasker

Ahora estoy en casa y en local funciona muy rápido, no se xq funciona desde el exterior tan lento. De todas formas, ¿cómo puedo saber si lo que funciona mal es la parte de interpretación del apache?, xq estoy probando otra página q tengo de prueba que usa php también y ... no acaba de funcionar correctamente. Mysql no puede ser porque dokuwiki no funciona con php sin con ficheros de texto.

----------

## Theasker

Estoy haciendo pruebas a ver el porqué y ... si inserto imágenes en el wiki es cuando se pega varios minutos aunque la foto sea de 50 Kb. Siempre sea el tipo de foto que sea hace una conversión según la calidad configurada. 

¿Alguien puede tener una idea de xq me va tan lento?

----------

## ZaPa

Hola Theasker.

¿Dices que esto te ocurrió asi sin más,cierto?

Has comprobado que el disco duro de tu máquina este bien?

Que el sistema de ficheros este 100% sano (compruebalo con fsck).

Si compruebas el sistema de ficheros y ves que esta ok, sería conveniente que probarás el rendimiento del disco duro. Yo tuvé un problema similar con konqueror, me mostraba errores muy raros y me iba lentiiisimo, y era el sistema de ficheros que lo tenia corrompido.

También se me ocurre que, si tienes el disco duro mucho tiempo ya, puede haberle ocasionado sectores defectuosos, puedes repararlo con un programita en DOS llamado hddregenerator, o simplemente se hayan creados "sectores lentos" que se pueden omitir con el programa "mhdd" muy recomendado por Inodoro_pereyra .

Un saludo, publica cuando sepas algo nuevo.

Saludos.

----------

## Theasker

muchas gracias por la preocupación, pero el fsck ya se lo pasé a todas las particiones, lo que el de sectores defectuosos de disco no.

Lo raro es que es lo único que me va lento, además ayer probé lo mismo en local con http://127.0.0.1/dokuwiki y na, lo mismo, osea que tiene que ser algo de aqui y no de transferencia de ancho de banda.

gracias de nuevo por tu preocupación y ayuda.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo.

Pues como te dije, comprueba con hdd regenerator los sectores defectuosos que pueda tener el disco.

¿Dices que en local también te funciona mal?  ¿o en local bien y remoto mal?

Un saludo.

----------

## luispa

 *Theasker wrote:*   

> Ahora estoy en casa y en local funciona muy rápido, no se xq funciona desde el exterior tan lento. De todas formas, ¿cómo puedo saber si lo que funciona mal es la parte de interpretación del apache?, xq estoy probando otra página q tengo de prueba que usa php también y ... no acaba de funcionar correctamente. Mysql no puede ser porque dokuwiki no funciona con php sin con ficheros de texto.

 

Volviendo a releer todo el hilo... me he acordado que a mi me pasó algo parecido. Durante unos días el "mediawiki" se atascaba literalmente hablando, de vez en cuando y sin razón aparente. No se que lo originó, y lo que es peor, no me acuerdo qué hice para arreglarlo, pero casi seguro que fue tras actualizar o recompilar varios paquetes, te pongo aquí las últimas versiones que tengo. Ya hace tiempo que va bien y continua así.

Como mínimo con estas versiones me va bien

www-servers/apache-2.2.14-r1

www-apps/mediawiki-1.14.1 (en tu caso es otro software, así que descarto que fuese mediawiki)

dev-lang/php-5.2.11

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.31-r5 y sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r4

¿ tienes el sistema en 64bits... ? hay algunas cosas del kernel que me han impactado en el rendimiento y las mejoré.

Luis

----------

## Theasker

tengo las versiones que tu tienes menos la de mediawiki que no lo uso, yo uso dokuwiki que viene muy bien para automatizar información en el wiki ya que es en modo texto.

Y eso que dices de reinstalar versiones, es lo primero que hice, apache, dokuwiki y php, fué lo primero que hice.

Es muy raro lo que pasa, voy a explicar paso por paso para ver si a alguien se le ilumina la bombilla:

 - Doy por ejemplo a editar una página del wiki, cambio lo que sea o agrego y le doy a guardar.

 - Se manda la información y se queda esperando la página, por lo que todo el rato está en la página de edición sin finalizar los datos guardados.

 - Ahí tengo 2 posibilidades, esperar con lo que acaba guardando la página a los 2 ó 3 minutos o si en ese momento que está esperando si le doy a stop para parar o (Esc) y vuelvo atrás a la página y le doy a refrescar con F5 la página está correcta con los cambios.

No se q puede ser.

----------

